# Soup



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

do people eat vegetable soup what does it do to ur sugars ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2017)

I only have home made butternut squash soup, it doesnt have too much of an effect on my levels. Only testing will tell you the effect it will have on you. We are definately all different when it comes to food.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I only have home made butternut squash soup, it doesnt have too much of an effect on my levels. Only testing will tell you the effect it will have on you. We are definately all different when it comes to food.


Just finding it so difficult to find things to eat without my sugars going up to silly highs


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Just finding it so difficult to find things to eat without my sugars going up to silly highs



I know the feeling, depending on the vegetables that are in the soup you should be ok I struggle with my levels all the time. Back to the dr's on friday for me.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been diabetic for nearly 7 years started just on metformin has just got worse now have been on insulin for nearly 3 years to start with just completely denied I had it (yes I know so stupid)now I have bad eyes numbness in my feet and hands feel so annoyed with myself !


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2017)

You'll get there. I dont know anything about insulin im afraid. Ive got an oddball type of diabetes and struggle to get my levels lower.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2017)

I make my own vegetable soup, freeze portions then either have as it is or add meats. I find it is ok for me. Sometimes it is not what you eat it can be how much, so you could adjust the portion. 
Unfortunately we all have different tolerances to foods, and sometimes the time of day can influence too. That carby foods are tolerated better throughout the day.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I make my own vegetable soup, freeze portions then either have as it is or add meats. I find it is ok for me. Sometimes it is not what you eat it can be how much, so you could adjust the portion.
> Unfortunately we all have different tolerances to foods, and sometimes the time of day can influence too. That carby foods are tolerated better throughout the day.


It's just shot me up to 15 .6 so won't be having that no more , thought it would be ok to have during the day


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

T


Stitch147 said:


> You'll get there. I dont know anything about insulin im afraid. Ive got an oddball type of diabetes and struggle to get my levels lower.


 thank u for ur help


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> It's just shot me up to 15 .6 so won't be having that no more , thought it would be ok to have during the day


What were you before and how long after were you 15.6?


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

grovesy said:


> What were you before and how long after were you 15.6?


I was 10.3 at 12 had soup bout half 12 and tested at 2ish


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes I rise of 5 after 2 hours is high.
Did you have anything else with the soup?


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Another food to cross off the list !


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

No just the soup


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> No just the soup


How about trying a smaller portion or try at another time of day?


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

grovesy said:


> How about trying a smaller portion or try at another time of day?


It was only a small tin of Heinz vegetable soup so didn't think that was to much for lunch


----------



## Lilian (Jan 31, 2017)

Soup is usually a very good meal for a diabetic, but only home made soup not the tinned kind.     Look at the labels and you will see the carb content.    Also be very careful of items saying no added sugar or unsweeted.   You might find when you look at the label and ingredients that there is glucose syrup instead.   There are so many hidden carbs in what you would think is innocent.    The only things you can be sure of are the things you make yourself from scratch.   Get into the habit of looking at the labels not what it says on the front.    Biltong is dried beef.   Quite innocent, but if you buy a packet of it there is sugar in it.     Also there are other things that  cause high blood sugar, eg an infection.    Also different times of day makes a difference because of your hormones.    As you aready have eye problems it might be wiser to get your blood sugars down gradually.    If they drop to running low from running high too soon it could damage the eyes more.


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2017)

Heinz veg soup has carrots, potatoes and pasta as its second, third and fourth ingredients, plus sugar, wheat flour and cornflour, so it's heavier on the carbs than you might think. (32 g of carbs in a 400g tin. I'd need 3 units of insulin for that!).
I make my own veg soup, and use red lentils as a thickener( if I want a substantial soup), which are slow release and don't spike my blood sugars.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Robin said:


> Heinz veg soup has carrots, potatoes and pasta as its second, third and fourth ingredients, plus sugar, wheat flour and cornflour, so it's heavier on the carbs than you might think. (32 g of carbs in a 400g tin. I'd need 3 units of insulin for that!).
> I make my own veg soup, and use red lentils as a thickener( if I want a substantial soup), which are slow release and don't spike my blood sugars.


I took 24 units of humalog before I ate it!


----------



## Dave W (Jan 31, 2017)

We have homemade chicken and veg soup quite frequently, it's a good way of using up a chicken carcase, low in carbs and nourishing.
Today we tried butternut squash and peanut butter soup, it was lovely!
Tinned soups need to be chosen with great care as most have added sugars and other stuff.

Dave


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I took 24 units of humalog before I ate it!


It can cause a spike before your levels fall back towards normal, though,  if the carb has hit your system before the insulin gets going. It's really a question of trying to get the profile of the insulin to match the profile of the soup! You could try altering the timing of your Bolus, ie doing it a bit earlier to give it a head start, or make a soup that digests more slowly, to match what the insulin is doing.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Dave W said:


> We have homemade chicken and veg soup quite frequently, it's a good way of using up a chicken carcase, low in carbs and nourishing.
> Today we tried butternut squash and peanut butter soup, it was lovely!
> Tinned soups need to be chosen with great care as most have added sugars and other stuff.
> 
> Dave


Think I may have ago at making my own didn't realise veg one would be so bad thank you


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Robin said:


> It can cause a spike before your levels fall back towards normal, though,  if the carb has hit your system before the insulin gets going. It's really a question of trying to get the profile of the insulin to match the profile of the soup! You could try altering the timing of your Bolus, ie doing it a bit earlier to give it a head start, or make a soup that digests more slowly, to match what the insulin is doing.


Normal what's normal my sugars range from late 20s to tens never know we're I am !


----------



## Lilian (Jan 31, 2017)

Robin said:


> (32 g of carbs in a 400g tin. I'd need 3 units of insulin for that!).
> .


I  would need 9 units of insulin for that, plus adjusting units if BG was over 10 before eating it.   But Lisa says she takes 24 units before eating.   So unless something else besides the soup was eaten that should have been adequate.   I am wondering whether the time of taking the humalog should be adjusted.    The nurse told me it was 'rapid' acting.    Not on me it isn't.    Even when my BG is relatively low I still have to take it an hour before the meal.     So maybe Lisa, take a BG reading an hour before eating and inject then.    You should learn how to adjust as well because sometimes you may need more than 24 and sometimes less.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Lilian said:


> Soup is usually a very good meal for a diabetic, but only home made soup not the tinned kind.     Look at the labels and you will see the carb content.    Also be very careful of items saying no added sugar or unsweeted.   You might find when you look at the label and ingredients that there is glucose syrup instead.   There are so many hidden carbs in what you would think is innocent.    The only things you can be sure of are the things you make yourself from scratch.   Get into the habit of looking at the labels not what it says on the front.    Biltong is dried beef.   Quite innocent, but if you buy a packet of it there is sugar in it.     Also there are other things that  cause high blood sugar, eg an infection.    Also different times of day makes a difference because of your hormones.    As you aready have eye problems it might be wiser to get your blood sugars down gradually.    If they drop to running low from running high too soon it could damage the eyes more.


So much to learn thank you


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Robin said:


> It can cause a spike before your levels fall back towards normal, though,  if the carb has hit your system before the insulin gets going. It's really a question of trying to get the profile of the insulin to match the profile of the soup! You could try altering the timing of your Bolus, ie doing it a bit earlier to give it a head start, or make a soup that digests more slowly, to match what the insulin is doing.


Thank you for ur advice best wishes


----------



## Lisa glass (Jan 31, 2017)

Lilian said:


> I  would need 9 units of insulin for that, plus adjusting units if BG was over 10 before eating it.   But Lisa says she takes 24 units before eating.   So unless something else besides the soup was eaten that should have been adequate.   I am wondering whether the time of taking the humalog should be adjusted.    The nurse told me it was 'rapid' acting.    Not on me it isn't.    Even when my BG is relatively low I still have to take it an hour before the meal.     So maybe Lisa, take a BG reading an hour before eating and inject then.    You should learn how to adjust as well because sometimes you may need more than 24 and sometimes less.


Maybe it's not as fast acting as it's meant to be , I will try doing readings an hour before I eat to see how much I need


----------



## weecee (Jan 31, 2017)

Soup is great for me but only make my own fresh then can freeze it. No extras go into it, just the veg, maybe chicken if left over, but no salt, sugar . My one this week is celeriac and red pepper with a bit of garlic. My carrot and red pepper goes well too. Fresh cauliflower and broccoli is a winner as well.  I can control the carbs this way so nothing is hidden re ingredients


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 1, 2017)

weecee said:


> Soup is great for me but only make my own fresh then can freeze it. No extras go into it, just the veg, maybe chicken if left over, but no salt, sugar . My one this week is celeriac and red pepper with a bit of garlic. My carrot and red pepper goes well too. Fresh cauliflower and broccoli is a winner as well.  I can control the carbs this way so nothing is hidden re ingredients


That sounds good think I need to start looking at different recipes thank you (-:


----------



## weecee (Feb 1, 2017)

Don't bother with recipes myself. Just throw everything in and whizz it up after. Everything goes well I  a soup


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 1, 2017)

weecee said:


> Don't bother with recipes myself. Just throw everything in and whizz it up after. Everything goes well I  a soup


Sounds like ur a better cook then me haha


----------



## Lilian (Feb 1, 2017)

The secret to a good soup Lisa is a long time simmering.    I do mine about two hours, but then I do tend to make a big saucepan full.    At the end of the week I raid the fridge for any left over veg or salad (yes even wilting lettuce) before doing a new shop and that all goes in the stock pot.     If during the week I have had anything with a bone in it, the bones gets simmered down until I have a nice thick stock.     When buying a chicken I cut of the bits we don't eat and that too goes in with the bones to make a stock.    Then use the stock with the vegetables for the soup.     I do not whiz it to a mush I have an old fashioned potato masher and mash with that and in that way I get a clear soup with little coloured bits in it - similar to a spring vegetable soup.    I only whiz it up if I am making a specific soup such as a broccoli soup or a watercress soup then it gets whizzed up with a bit of cream.  So nothing ever gets wasted.    I used to use the peelings (cleaned of course) for a stock but I cannot be bothered lately but it still does not get wasted as it goes in the compost.    You can add a few herbs to it, or a spice or two to ring the changes.   The only thing I find is that soup does take a lot of salt but I use sea salt or Himalayan which I am hoping will do less damage.    If you are boiling some bacon the water is full of flavour and lovely to make a soup with.   When serving up the soup you could add some bits of meat to it to make it a meal in itself.     You could always put some drained tin beans with it, or as said lentils to make it more substantial.   You could strain all the vegetables out and serve the soup as a clear soup.    The veg could be put over some savour minced beef, sprinkled with some grated cheese of your choice, in oven for a kind of cottage pie.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 1, 2017)

You make me hungry just thinking about it !


----------



## grovesy (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't follow a recipe for my soup either I just use the largest saucepan I have put what ever veg I can get in it, a handful of soup mix, stock cube, chopped tomtoe, and fill pan to nearly the top, boil and then simmer till it looks cooked to me.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Feb 1, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't follow a recipe for my soup either I just use the largest saucepan I have put what ever veg I can get in it, a handful of soup mix, stock cube, chopped tomtoe, and fill pan to nearly the top, boil and then simmer till it looks cooked to me.


I too enjoy 'bung soup'. We all love 'Sunday Dinner soup' best of all, with a lovely stock from the chicken carcass, and then add in any left over veg and stuffing and whizzed up with a bit of cream.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 1, 2017)

S


ChrisSamsDad said:


> I too enjoy 'bung soup'. We all love 'Sunday Dinner soup' best of all, with a lovely stock from the chicken carcass, and then add in any left over veg and stuffing and whizzed up with a bit of cream.


sounds so good (-:


----------



## STEVEN BRYDGES (Feb 20, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> You'll get there. I dont know anything about insulin im afraid. Ive got an oddball type of diabetes and struggle to get my levels lower.




Is there are less suitable than others for soup.

My first attempt I tried chicken stock.  Some chicken pieces, carrots, cauliflower and leaks.   It turned out Ok.

I am tempted to try butternut squash. Half blended to smooth it out and a sweet potato the same and the rest in chunks to give it some body.

Is there any of the ingredients used before or proposing to use now that i should avoid.


----------



## LucyLoo (Feb 20, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't follow a recipe for my soup either I just use the largest saucepan I have put what ever veg I can get in it, a handful of soup mix, stock cube, chopped tomtoe, and fill pan to nearly the top, boil and then simmer till it looks cooked to me.


Very similar story here too.....check any left overs and bung what I can in there and it usually turns out nicely   I find that any tinned soups really push my BG up (no matter what flavour), so I always make my own like all of you


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 20, 2017)

I make butternut squash soup, butternut squash peeled and diced, one onion roughly chopped, 1 small potato, and vegetable stock, i also usually add in some cajun spices, bring to the boil then simmer until veg is soft, blend with a hand blender. Put in pots then freeze. Its normally enough for 6-7 portions.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 20, 2017)

Love Butternut squash soup.  Must have pepper.  Lots & lots of pepper!


----------



## Trecker1247 (Jan 11, 2018)

I make my own soup. Even use a potato with the skin on . Yesterday it was leek and potato. Recipe is one potato with skin - chicken stock - 2 leeks - 1 stem of celery  - 1 small onion -  chop it all up place in a pan of water include stock and bring to the boil for around 30 minutes - add pepper to taste. Zap the lot with a blender and serve piping hot.

I was diagnosed with type 2 on December 18th 2017 weighing in at 15 and a half stone. To date - Jan 11th following a low carb diet i have lost almost a stone.

I really do think that the answer is to cook all your own food - that way your in control of the content.


----------



## Browser (Jan 11, 2018)

My go-to soup is celery, onion, garlic and kale, ( sometimes I add a little chopped green chilli pepper ) with chicken or vegetable stock. Blitzed and split into about six portions which I freeze. Add a little single cream before serving.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 12, 2018)

I find that the smaller the particle size the faster and higher the spike - so soup, blended anything - I bought a Nutribullet just before diagnosis and I have only used it once to make a very green drink - WOOOSH. - mashed vegetables act faster than chunks too, blended berries in gelatine with cream spike faster and higher than sugar free jelly, cream and whole berries.


----------



## Browser (Jan 12, 2018)

Drummer said:


> I find that the smaller the particle size the faster and higher the spike - so soup, blended anything - I bought a Nutribullet just before diagnosis and I have only used it once to make a very green drink - WOOOSH. - mashed vegetables act faster than chunks too, blended berries in gelatine with cream spike faster and higher than sugar free jelly, cream and whole berries.



That’s an interesting observation. I have to say that I haven’t monitored the effect of the soup I mentioned, as I took it for granted that it would be fine, but will do so when I next have it.


----------



## Browser (Jan 12, 2018)

Browser said:


> That’s an interesting observation. I have to say that I haven’t monitored the effect of the soup I mentioned, as I took it for granted that it would be fine, but will do so when I next have it.



I had a portion of this blitzed soup in the freezer and had a big plateful with a little single cream today for lunch ( nothing else ) Prior to eating I was 6.5 and two hours later was 5.5. This confirmed what I had hoped and suspected but I have to say that, for some folk, the mashing or blitzing of fruit or veg could very well cause an unwelcome spike. Maybe the combination of the particular vegetables here was significant.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm OK with soup.  Raises my BG a bit, but still within acceptable limits.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a fair bit of soup, different makes, pkt, tins & homemade & it says on the tin how many carbs without any problems


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 12, 2018)

Last time I had canned soup it raised my BG so much I was not a happy camper..... It looked OK according to the label, 17g per serving if I remember correctly.....


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 12, 2018)

Just ordered a book from amazon. Carbs and cals soups. Already got carbs and cals smoothies excellent book and only £6.99. You can know exactly how many carbs are in your soups then.


----------



## Browser (Jan 12, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Last time I had canned soup it raised my BG so much I was not a happy camper..... It looked OK according to the label, 17g per serving if I remember correctly.....



I speak with no authority but I believe that it’s not purely about the stated carb quantity in a food or drink. If it was an exact science and everyone reacted identically, we could all eat, safe in the knowledge that we could accurately control our BG. Other factors such as how it’s prepared, cooked or portion size muddies the waters.  Also, I believe that some food releases carbs. more slowly than others and consequently is safer for diabetics. It’s a case of one man’s meat can be another man’s poison.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 12, 2018)

Browser said:


> I had a portion of this blitzed soup in the freezer and had a big plateful with a little single cream today for lunch ( nothing else ) Prior to eating I was 6.5 and two hours later was 5.5. This confirmed what I had hoped and suspected but I have to say that, for some folk, the mashing or blitzing of fruit or veg could very well cause an unwelcome spike. Maybe the combination of the particular vegetables here was significant.


Could perhaps be the cream as that slows down the process - the green drink I had was fat free so it might be worth trying it again but with something fatty added. Avocado perhaps.


----------

